# Oracle Dicamba and Cimarron



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm preparing to apply Cimmaron and Oracle (Dimethylamine salt of Dicamba) together for a 1-2 punch. Trying to make sure its safe to do.

My Oracle info book is almost unreadable. Cimarron is no problem.

Anyone know for sure the application rate per acre?

Also for non-lactating animals (horses, cattle) do you know waiting period to harvest?

Thansk


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> I'm preparing to apply Cimmaron and Oracle (Dimethylamine salt of Dicamba) together for a 1-2 punch. Trying to make sure its safe to do.
> 
> My Oracle info book is almost unreadable. Cimarron is no problem.
> 
> ...


 ANIMALS CANNOT BE REMOVED FROM TREATED AREA FOR SLAUGHTER PRIOR TO 30 DAYS AFTER LAST APPLICATION. THERE IS NO WAITING PERIOD BETWEEN TREATMENT AND GRAZING FOR NON-LACTATING ANIMALS.

Got the above from page 20 below is the whole book hope this helps

http://www.ghardausa.com/Pages/labels/OracleUS.pdf


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What I'm trying to find out is how soon can hay be cut after treatment?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

http://extension.psu.edu/agronomy-guide/pm/tables/table-2-6-9


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Endrow
You are the man.


----------

